# Does this roof to wall flashing look right?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

is it leaking?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks good, I would just ad more silicon


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

YOU COULD HAVE PAID TO HAVE THE BOTTOM COURSES OF SIDING removed,new flashing installed(nailed to wall),and had it reinstalled.
If you didn`t pay for that "extra work",then you got what you paid for


----------



## jiminvabeach (Dec 31, 2008)

*Thanks for the replies*

Thanks for the opinions. Don't know if it leaks, as we have not had a hard rain in that direction since it has been installed.

Regarding whether I got what I paid for, I pointed the flashing out during the estimate and my roofer said he would fix it, make it right. Sounds like I should have gone into more detail with him.

I recall reading somewhere that in coastal regions, the flashing should be installed under the shingles to keep the wind from damaging the flashing. 

For the way it IS installed, should the leading edge of the flashing been sealed to the roof with tar instead of or in addition to nailing?

I know that the nails were covered with tar, but isn't it preferred not to nail through the top of a shingle?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

FOR THE SITUATION INVOLVED,NAILS THRU FLASHING,AND SEALED WITH COLOR COORDINATED GEOCELL SEALANT WOULD`VE LOOKED BETTER,you should have gone into more detail-what you have works,and the flashing should be over the shingles so water runs off the flashing onto shingles below


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i think the best way to secure the shingle leg it to install a tab and fold it over instead of nailing thru it


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i think the best way to secure the shingle leg it to install a tab and fold it over instead of nailing thru it


could you be more descriptive about what you mean ?

What is a shingle leg ????-never heard that before :huh:


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

There are many details that would have worked here.

I have seen this method used many times with no problems. Like the roofing God said... if you wanted a better detail, then you probably could have gotten one but would have added some extra cost.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i meant the leg of the flashing that laps over the shingles sorry for the confusion


----------

